# perfect foundationless brood...



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

People are often worried about trying foundationless - just thought that I would show how straight they get drawn if you put them between existing straight frames. 

This is a home made foundationless frame, but you will get pretty much identical results if you just put any old empty frame between already built frames - no starter strip required. Sometimes you *will* get drone comb.

Yes those are queen cells - this frame of brood is one that I put in a cell builder hive to keep it strong, and they always build a few queen cells on them - you have to come back in a few days to keep them from emerging. I took this picture while I was going in to remove those cells this morning.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Very pretty David! Tell me, did you use any wire or fishing line in the frame at all?


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice pics and combs David, thank you for posting them, after my hives have fully drawn out the foundation and filled them for this year, then each year thereafter I plan to remove two and let them build foundationless. So thank you for informing us that no starter strip is needed, This I did not know. I really like your homemade frames, I might try that someday.


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

I will have to take some pictures of my foundationless frames. It is not hard to do, just like he stated if you put the foundationless frames between two drawn frames they will make it pretty as can be.


----------



## BoilerJim (Apr 15, 2011)

Very nice, David. You've inspired me to give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

No, I've never done that. As long as it's brood it won't be extracted so there is no need. I mostly use plastic foundation in honey supers for extracting. I've seen other peoples pictures of foundationless comb drawn around wires, and it looks like it works fine though. 

I haven't tried it yet because I'm still trying to build up my stock of drawn comb, but if you wanted to do cut comb honey it seems like you could wait until you have a super full of capped honey and then just put foundationless frames in between them for the cut comb - no need for special foundation.

You should mark the top of the frames though, because once they are fully built out it would be easy to mix them up.


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

i am all foundationless on all of my hives. i have 19 total 10 are swarms from this year. all frames are starter strip wax or coroplastic strips with wire, fishing line or nothing at all


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u264/jaseemtp/bees/2011-05-29105651.jpg


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u264/jaseemtp/bees/2011-05-24123254.jpg


----------

